# Gas line -- Black pipe to soft copper



## dave11 (Nov 24, 2010)

I want to replace a terminal run of black iron pipe with soft copper, about a 3 foot section where it runs up through a floor to an appliance. Code allows that in my area.

But the plumbing supply house has never heard of a fitting to transition from black pipe to soft copper. It would need to have the proper female threads on one end, and a flare fitting on the other. With more and more copper being used for gas lines nowadays, its hard to believe there's not a simple way to transition between them. 

Has anyone here dealt with this before?

Thanks.


----------



## seige101 (Nov 24, 2010)

How about a shutoff valve to make the change, female threads for the black iron on one side and flare on the other side?


----------



## dave11 (Nov 24, 2010)

seige101 said:
			
		

> How about a shutoff valve to make the change, female threads for the black iron on one side and flare on the other side?



That's a good idea, but I think the threads for black pipe are different than for standard brass. I bought a Watts brass elbow that has female threads on one side and a flare fitting on the other, but male threads on black pipe won't thread into it.


----------



## EatenByLimestone (Nov 25, 2010)

Copper is the male side.  It can go into a T or a coupler.  Make sure you check for leaks a few times.  

Matt


----------



## benjamin (Nov 25, 2010)

dave11 said:
			
		

> seige101 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You might have a flare by flare elbow there.  You shouldn't have any trouble finding the right fitting, a black coupler to male 1/2 thread x flare adapter, or a 1/2 female thead x flare shutoff valve, or even an adapter that has 1/2 female thread x flare.


----------



## Cowboy Billy (Nov 25, 2010)

When I got my vent free gas fireplace I ran 1/2" copper pipe from the end of black iron pipe. I ran a shut off valve at the end of the black pipe into a union. I got a solder on copper pipe thread from home depo. At the fireplace end I put on another copper pipe thread that goes into a flex line that hooks to the fireplace.

Billy


----------



## Dune (Nov 25, 2010)

In Mass, parts that are specificaly for gas use can only be sold to licensed gas fitters. That aside, brass i.p.s. fitting will certainly thread onto iron pipe. IPS stands for iron pipe size after all. There are many other types of threads, many look similar. You don't need female threads on your adapter, couplings are legal for use with gas. For whatever reason though, bushings are not.


----------



## timjk69 (Nov 25, 2010)

I've seen that type of transition fitting before. Open up a Grainger catalog or go on line and look at their fittings.


----------



## timjk69 (Nov 25, 2010)

An easier and more common way to make the transition is to use a compression fitting on the tube end, no need to make a flare. Is it legal to plumb gas this way in your area? Here we would have to use a flexible pipe made for his application. Either way, go to Grainger.com and look in the plumbing/fittings section.


----------



## dave11 (Nov 26, 2010)

Bondo said:
			
		

> Ayuh,...   Like this 1,..??  Flare to pipe, in whatever sizes ya need,...
> 1/2" pipe to 3/8" copper ain't it,..??  Or was it 1/2" to 1/2",..??
> 
> I posted another easy way to get there over on the Diy forum you posted on... ;-)



1/2 inch black pipe to 1/2 inch flare was what I was looking for. The pic looks right, but neither of the two large plumbing supply houses here had ever heard of it. One told me he doubted such a thing was being made. 

I guess I'll have to order it from somewhere like Grainger and have it shipped. So much for the local guys.

Thanks.


----------



## dave11 (Nov 26, 2010)

timjk69 said:
			
		

> An easier and more common way to make the transition is to use a compression fitting on the tube end, no need to make a flare. Is it legal to plumb gas this way in your area? Here we would have to use a flexible pipe made for his application. Either way, go to Grainger.com and look in the plumbing/fittings section.



Our town follows the NFGA codes, which I reviewed. I didn't see any statement against transitioning from black pipe to soft copper. Both are allowed. 

Was there something specific that seemed risky?


----------

